# Big Cook Weekend



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Did a big cook for some folks at work again. Four pastramis, four racks of spares, one whole packer brisket, two Boston Butts, and two fatties. Put the butts and brisket on the Akorn Friday night and let them smoke until 4:30 am. The smoke the rest Saturday. Did the pastramis on the Akorn and the ribs and fatties on my small offset.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

More pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Few more.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good Gawd!!!!!!!!


----------

